# $1 Billion Plug-in Hybrid Tax Credit Part of $700 Bailout Bill



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The incentives are estimated to cost about $1 billion over 10 years and are phased out after the auto industry sells more than 250,000 plug-in vehicles in a calendar year.

More...


----------

